# Hallo folks please judge for me am I right or wrong



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

A member here msg me for the sump system that I am selling over gtaa hardware buy and sell fourm, he asked me to send him a pic of the sump first as I forgot to post up the pic of it then i sent him. He said it look awesome but he just gonna pick up the overflow box and the return pump and asked me to give him the dimension of the overflow box then i did. He told me he gonna come on this week monday at 5pm as HE TOLD ME HE WORKS AT MY AREA ALSO. So on Monday I text him and said hey buddy I am home now so I see u later at 5, at the time is 4:17pm, then he reply me oh I am so still busy at work now then i said ok then text me when u come. Until 5:48pm I text him again and asked him is he still wanna come then he said he is very busy and lets reschedule another day. I reply then u should let me know when I txt you the first time at 4:17pm, I had wait for u two hours and I usually leave a -1 trader to the buyer who dont show up at the end but this time I wont because i know u are busy at work buddy, then he reply me ''OH I AM SORRY MAN, I CANT CONTROL WORK LOAD, I AM A CHEF AND ONE OF THE COOK FROM MY WORK PLACE CALLED IN SICK SO I CANT LEAVE.'' Then i said is ok buddy take ur time and lets do it another day. On the next day I msg him and asked is he wanna come today and then he said i can come now but i cant because i m at work so we schedule at 9am today in the morning. So today this morning I woke up earlier just for him to come as I dont wake up that earlier during my day off, I text him and say hey buddy are you on the way? He reply me ''oh i got into a accident, someone hit me from behind.'' Then i said ok is accident this time? this is the second time buddy, how many excuse u gonna give me? Then he said you so annoying, why u want to sell it so bad, u need the money so bad and so pushy, YOU DONT HAVE A LIFE, ARE YOU CHINESE? I am like ok, u msg me for that and ask me to measure the dimension and asked tons of question ok???????? Then he reply me '' YOU ARE HARASSING NOW, I AM A COP AND U DIDNT KNOW, YOU ARE AGGRAVATING A OFFICER, KEEP IT UP I AM A DURHAM POLICE'' Then I said oh ya i really dont know about that officer lol, but u saying I am dont life and asking me AM I CHINESE. WHAT DO U MEAN BY THAT? THIS IS KINDA DISCRIMINATION, I GOT NO LIFE BECAUSE YOU THINK I AM A CHINESE? WHAT'S THERE TO DO WITH CHINESE OFFICER? First he said he is a chef and the reason he cant come is one of the cook call in sick at his work place so he cant leave and said he cant control work load but then the second time he said he got into a accident and also said he is a cop.. So I dont know he is a chef or cop and maybe there is a cook called in sick in his police division


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, that was entertaining at least. Next time use some paragraphs. 

Just leave him a -1 and be done with it.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

andy said:


> ''OH I AM SORRY MAN, I CANT CONTROL WORK LOAD, I AM A CHEF AND ONE OF THE COOK FROM MY WORK PLACE CALLED IN SICK SO I CANT LEAVE.''


Maybe he ment he's a chief and one of the crooks was sick. 

I'd be seriously peeved off over that.
I just went threw the same type of thing in an attempt of buying a cell phone.
Said he was from Mississauga then oakville 
It was excuse after excuse ( hard day at work ect)
Then he's like " oh I went to cancel the contract and it's going to cost to much so I'm not going to sell the phone (the day after were sopose to meet)

Frustrating
Oh well this dude you posted about sounds like a kid with no life.
This is also why unless I really know someone it's first come first serve...
I'm not going to hold onto something for someone only to be screwed over and list my chance to sell it to someone else
Glwts!!!!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

He is not buying it anymore or he wants a better price. I got calls from buyers saying they are on their way to pick the stuff up and I didn't see them or returned any of the text/calls. I don't know why he bothered calling in the first place telling he is interested and that he will pick it up. Same thing with you. Some of the users here don't deserve even a reply when they are asking for more info.

To tell you the truth, I am not selling to the ppl I didn't do business before, on this forum. A lot of lowballs and if you can deliver they might consider paying the asked price. There is no wander, they were fighting over Red's salt.


sig said:


> Even Free is never free until it is delivered


(Thanks Sig)

We (sellers) are encouraging them to ask for more, by considering them good canadiens (this is a matter of past on GTAA). IMO the sell/buy section is worst than kijiji nowadays, and I keep saying this for a while.
I am sorry that this happened to you, I am sorry that this is happening to me, and I am sorry for all the trusted users for taking their business on other forums, when they want decent replies and more decent offers.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

solarz said:


> LOL, that was entertaining at least. Next time use some paragraphs.
> 
> Just leave him a -1 and be done with it.


Sorry I was posting this with my phone. I did leave him a -1 trader but then is gone after half hour. lol


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

damsel_den said:


> Maybe he ment he's a chief and one of the crooks was sick.
> 
> I'd be seriously peeved off over that.
> I just went threw the same type of thing in an attempt of buying a cell phone.
> ...


but he end up told me he is a cop. I really dont know he is a cop or a chef or he is just a kid. lol


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

andy said:


> but he end up told me he is a cop. I really dont know he is a cop or a chef or he is just a kid. lol


Do you really care? Don't be concerned and move on.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

TankCla said:


> He is not buying it anymore or he wants a better price. I got calls from buyers saying they are on their way to pick the stuff up and I didn't see them or returned any of the text/calls. I don't know why he bothered calling in the first place telling he is interested and that he will pick it up. Same thing with you. Some of the users here don't deserve even a reply when they are asking for more info.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I am not selling to the ppl I didn't do business before, on this forum. A lot of lowballs and if you can deliver they might consider paying the asked price. There is no wander, they were fighting over Red's salt. (Thanks Sig)
> 
> ...


Well he didnt ask me to lower the price and didnt say he is not buying it anymore or delivery. As he said he works at my area and is just 2 km away, but he did asked me to measure the dimension and also asked me to measure the U TUBE of the overflow box.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a horrible story. 

I'm a Chinese, and we used to say: If a forest is big enough, you can see all kinds of birds. So just get it over with. He is just not worth it.

Have a nice day!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Do you really care? Don't be concerned and move on.


Well i do care because he wasted my time and I really dislike ppl wasting time around.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I got pissed because he said those things and I am a chinese. Maybe he is a japanese? lol


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

baishui said:


> If a forest is big enough, you can see all kinds of birds.


And if a forum is big enough, you can see all kinds of @**holes


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> And if a forum is big enough, you can see all kinds of @**holes


lol at @**holes


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

baishui said:


> I'm a Chinese, and we used to say: If a forest is big enough, you can see all kinds of birds.


I just love it! I'm gonna use that one...

Racism should not be tolerated. At that point he lost all respect and I would cease any and all communication with him after that. Sorry that you went through that.

One thing I've learned, is that for every @sshole out there, there is a stand-up good guy. In time you'll meet some of them too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

50seven said:


> I just love it! I'm gonna use that one...
> 
> Racism should not be tolerated. At that point he lost all respect and I would cease any and all communication with him after that. Sorry that you went through that.
> 
> ...


Agree on racism should not be tolerated. Plus he said he is cop. But not sure he really is or not.


----------

